# ipod



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

Being a truck driver and averaging around 300 miles a day in Atlanta traffic I have noticed (since I have a good view inside cars) that EVERYONE has an ipod, including myself. I was just wondering what other people are listening to. What is in their most played list? I know this is a random question but I have alot of time to think about this kind of stuff everyday.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.chidos.net I hate Ipods, they can go die, i like Creative Zen Micros, i dont have one but my brother did and i have a creative zen xtra. Dont buy Ipods. I like to listen to a band called Chiodos, they are great


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Just got a creative MUVO for X-mas. Its a cheap one from WalMart. I love it. I didnt care about how much music it could hold, if it did video,ect..... I just wanted something small to take snowboarding or riding my motorcycle. 

Music:
Foo Fighters
Turbonegro
Supersuckers
Drive By Truckers
Pixies
and a wide spread of other bands


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have never had an Ipod but did have a Dell Jukebox, it was great, although I sold it to myu best friend becouse I hardly ever used it after I got my mp3 ready head unit for my truck.. the sound from the mp3 disks were so much better than comming out of the Jukebox. It was great for my trip to Houston and San Diego though.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

My playlist consists of

Dave Matthews


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I personally dont have an ipod. I've come to a conclusion thats I've spent wayyyyy to much money on cds and that it would be a waste not to use them,  

My music:
The Spill canvas
Soasin
Jamison Parker
Valencia
Panic! At The Disco


...Eminem


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

^^ agreed. I loooove my creative zen sleek. i dont understand what the big deal with the video ipods are....i wouldnt really want to stare at a 2" screen and watch a movie with horrible sound quality. i watched a little bit of Star Wars Episode II on my friends, and it sucked. The big action parts that need to sound awesome just sounded like a clash of crap.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I'm an ipod man and i have on mine:

Muse
Keane 
Embrace
Foo Fighters 
Kaiser Cheifs 
Franz Ferdinand 
Pink Floyd
Queen
Supergrass

and the list goes on.....


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have been looking for an MP3 player. I am thinking about either a Creative Labs or Dell DJ.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry, didnt realize ipods made you people so angry


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well i love my ipod always using it when i'm out but some ppl like them and some people dnt, Its a bit like Marmite

- Jonno


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

I guess I will take your word for it. (I dont know what Marmite is) It sounds like we are the only ones that like ipods.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Hank Williams, The All-American Rejects, Chevelle, Nickelback, Foo Fighters, Goo Goo Dolls, Incubus, Johnny Cash, Shinedown, Theory of a Deadman, Fuel.

I don't have an Ipod just because I think they are a rip off when you can get something just like it for half the price, but everyone wants to have the new name brand fad. Plus the only time I really want to use one is when I run races (my hobby) and it gets lonely when your running 13 miles. :lol:


----------

